# Im new



## erinhoffman (Nov 25, 2008)

Im Erin and I'm a writer for 5 months now. I hope that I learn here and I can share what I can.


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Nickie (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello to you, Erin, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## sandiemay (Nov 26, 2008)

*hi*

hello Erin , good luck with your writing


----------



## Shinn (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Erin and welcome to WF!


----------



## Yanlins (Nov 27, 2008)

Aye, welcome there.
-Newnonel


----------



## No Brakes (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Sam (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Erin. Good Irish name.


----------



## wacker (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello Erin and welcome to the forum

wacker


----------



## JHB (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello there, and welcome! :thumbr:


----------

